# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Ivan Bunin Smerald

## Xhuxhumaku

*Smerald*



Ivan Bunin



Bluja e errët e qiellit të natës në qetësinë pluskuese të reve, gjithkah të bardha, ndërsa përqark hënës  të kaltëreme. Përqendrohesh dhe  as retë lëvizin  as hëna lundron, por bri saj, bashkë me të pikon loti i artë i një ylli: hëna lundron prajshëm lartësish të paskaja dhe e merr me vete gjithë e më lart këtë yll.

Ajo shtrihet brinjazi në pezulin e çelur të dritares: me kryet anuar këqyr lart  koka i endet rrotull nga lëvizja e qiellit. Ai qëndron në gjunjët e saj.

- Çfarë ngjyre është kjo? Nuk mund ta përcaktoj dot! Po ju, Tolja, mundeni?

- Për çfarë ngjyre, Kisa?

- Mos më thërrisni më kështu, njëqind herë ju kam thënë. . .

- Si urdhëroni, Ksenia Andrejeva.

- E kam fjalën për këtë qiell ndërmjet resh. Çfarë ngjyre mahnitëse! Dhe e tmerrshme dhe magjepsëse. Me të vërtetë qiellore, se në tokë të tillë nuk ka. Thuajse smerald.

- Përderisa është në qiell, sigurisht që qiellore është. Vetëm se smerald çne? Dhe çdo të thotë smerald? Kurrë gjallë smë kanë zënë sytë smerald. Juve, thjesht, ju pëlqen kjo fjalë.

- Po. Nuk di si të them,  ndofta nuk është smerald, por rubin. . . Porse vërtet i tillë, që vetëm në parajsë e gjen, engjëjt, fron perëndish. . .

- Dhe dardha majë plepit. . .

- Uf, sa cinik që je, Tolja. Mirë e ka Maria Sergejevna, kur thotë se edhe çupa më budallaqe është më e mirë se një djalë.

- Vetë e vërtetë gurgullon në buzët e saj, Kisa.

Ajo është veshur me një fustan pikëlor basme, këpucë fare të lira; pulpët dhe gjunjët e saj janë të plota, vajzërore, koka e saj e rrumbullt me një gërshet të hedhur prapa aq lezeçëm. . . Ai vë dorën mbi gjunjët e saj, tjetrën ia hedh përqafe dhe si me shaka e puth në buzët gjysmë të hapura. Ajo çlirohet ngadalë, ia largon dorën nga gjunjët.

- Çpate? U fyeve?

Ajo ngjesh zverkun pas shtalkës së dritares dhe ai, dallon se si ajo duke kafshuar buzën, përmban lotët.

- Po çkeni pra kështu?

- Oh, lërmëni të qetë. . .

- Por çfarë pra ndodhi?

Ajo pëshpërit:

- Asgjë. . .

Dhe teksa kërcen nga parvazi, lëshohet me vrap.

Ai ngre supet:

- Budallaçkë gjer në shenjtëri!

Përktheu nga origjinali: Agron Tufa

http://www.standard.al/ne-vdesim-te-papenduar/

----------

